# Why we have to segregate BBW clubs/events



## platinumpuzzy (Sep 27, 2007)

This is a video taken from just a regular club in Jacksonville FL where the weight limit to participate in their bikini beauty contest was 125lbs.. appauled I decided to take action and record it!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKfQB9t4vW4


----------



## SilkyAngela (Sep 28, 2007)

Did they have any other weight classes/contests for girls to enter?

And the chick that skipped dinner to qualify? That's just sad. :eat1:


----------



## mossystate (Sep 28, 2007)

LOL...I guess I really don't care...I am not going to look for body pride in a dank, meat market..where the cuts of meat ( women ) are paraded around...they can obsess all they want over a pound or two...


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 28, 2007)

Actually, this is why we should NOT have segregated BBW events and clubs.

BBWs, BHM, and FAs of all persuasions should be out in public regularly, and fight for the right to participate in events such as the one depicted. They should be proud of themselves, proud of the people who love them, and proud of the people they love. And not be shamed into hiding any more.

If so-called "normal" people were exposed to more large people, perhaps with thime the larger form will become commonplace in places like that, and more acceptable.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## SilkyAngela (Sep 28, 2007)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Actually, this is why we should NOT have segregated BBW events and clubs.
> 
> BBWs, BHM, and FAs of all persuasions should be out in public regularly, and fight for the right to participate in events such as the one depicted. They should be proud of themselves, proud of the people who love them, and proud of the people they love. And not be shamed into hiding any more.
> 
> ...



I think you are on to something there. The only thing I would add is for those who feel there is safety in numbers, why not round up a group of your big friends and take over a club somewhere and show the other patrons how much fun big folks can be?

I'm game, where we going?


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Sep 28, 2007)

my mate was telling me today about the club night he manages in bournemouth and how because he gets a cut of the door money he only gives the free passes out to skinny girls so the non-paying entry people take up less room

edit: oh yeah and his gf hates him for it


----------



## Ruffie (Sep 28, 2007)

I go out to hear my buddies band play every month at local bars. Usually I am the largest woman in the club and yes I hear the snickers and comments but ya know I go anyhow. I get up on stage and sing, dance, flirt with the waiters and bouncers and have a good time. The more they see us fat chicks out there proud of who we are and that we WON'T be shoved into our "place" in society the more accepted we will become.
Ruth


----------



## taetaegrrl (Sep 28, 2007)

Do you *really* think the problem is that the "normal sized" people just haven't been around larger people enough to get used to them?

I'm not sure I can quite believe that one....

I think the reasoning behind having events just for "BBWs" was to create a scene where those preferring that body type could easily find just what they wanted? Makes sense to me. I've been to my share of clubs having some kind of bikini or wet t-shirt contest .... and I've never seen any of them enforce a "weight limit". But my opinion is, they've got every right to run a contest with whatever limitations they want. I'm sure not gonna fight and complain to be a part of a crowd like that. I'm OBVIOUSLY not their body type they prefer - so why bother with 'em?




Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Actually, this is why we should NOT have segregated BBW events and clubs.
> 
> BBWs, BHM, and FAs of all persuasions should be out in public regularly, and fight for the right to participate in events such as the one depicted. They should be proud of themselves, proud of the people who love them, and proud of the people they love. And not be shamed into hiding any more.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zoom (Sep 28, 2007)

You call recording the event "taking action"? Unless you're Michael Moore and have a film deal with a big studio, or perhaps are a reporter for some TV news, your little "expose" isn't going to change anything or even stir up controversy.

All you really did was provide wank material for fatphobes and thinophiles.


----------



## Aurora (Sep 28, 2007)

taetaegrrl said:


> Do you *really* think the problem is that the "normal sized" people just haven't been around larger people enough to get used to them?



Yes, in a way. Because us fat folks are usually kinda shoved to the side and kept out of the light because society labels us as being (insert negative adjective here), many of us are seen as less than people unless we contribute in some kind of big way (take larger comedians for example). 

By pushing our way into the light and refusing to be hidden in shadow we gain more exposure. It's a way of saying "we're here and refuse to be ignored!" For "normal" folks it's odd to see that because it's uncharacteristic of the stereotypical society-shunned fat person. Many might laugh or be confused at first, but the more it happens the more people are going to get used to it. We will be viewed as the normal _people_ we should be seen as.




> I think the reasoning behind having events just for "BBWs" was to create a scene where those preferring that body type could easily find just what they wanted? Makes sense to me.



Of course. Same reason there are techno clubs, goth clubs, themed nights, etc. I love BBW clubs. However I also have no problem going to a normal club and strutting my stuff either. I'm proud of who I am and unashamed to let that attitude show wherever I may find myself. 

~Aurora


----------



## Wild Zero (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't think that a post calling for segregation or demeaning women's bodies (the "fuck the skinny bitches" comment at the end of the video) belongs on a size acceptance forum.

If the whole skipping dinner thing is true what difference does it make? The woman wanted to be in the contest and went the necessary route to insure entry. She didn't adopt an unhealthy approach to weight loss or anything, she skipped one meal. Her body, her business I say.

I don't know, the video just struck me as about as demeaning as if someone filmed a BBW bikini contest and made some ignorant "OH MY GOD, THIS GIRL ATE FIVE DINNERS TO MAKE WEIGHT" type of comment. Or like all the threads I've read on dims about co-workers commenting on every little thing that goes in a fat person's mouth.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 28, 2007)

Wild Zero said:


> I don't think that a post calling for segregation or demeaning women's bodies (the "fuck the skinny bitches" comment at the end of the video) belongs on a size acceptance forum.
> 
> If the whole skipping dinner thing is true what difference does it make? The woman wanted to be in the contest and went the necessary route to insure entry. She didn't adopt an unhealthy approach to weight loss or anything, she skipped one meal. Her body, her business I say.
> 
> I don't know, the video just struck me as about as demeaning as if someone filmed a BBW bikini contest and made some ignorant "OH MY GOD, THIS GIRL ATE FIVE DINNERS TO MAKE WEIGHT" type of comment. Or like all the threads I've read on dims about co-workers commenting on every little thing that goes in a fat person's mouth.



Yes. I felt the same way when I heard that comment at the end of the vid. It is the same as making a degrading remark about a fat woman.
It would be wonderful if women of all sizes participated in these events together, but that is not going to happen.
BBW's can be admired in a venue where they will be worshipped by those who want to drink in their beauty.
Susannah


----------



## Les Toil (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm appaulled that BBW are banned from an event that involves loud, drunken men with the IQs of a doorknob rating their body parts like cattle at a country fair!!!


----------



## mossystate (Sep 28, 2007)

Zero...yup..but, the comment at the end fits the classy event. I know I will fight for fat women to have as many opportunities as thin women to be viewed as body parts...as god is my witness!!.......

Scarlett


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 28, 2007)

I have long been as advocate of not *hiding* BBW events. Why do we have meals in private no-window rooms? Why are dances in the same kind of rooms? We have every right to be out amoung the thin people socializing and making our presence and money known.

I don't like segregated events, but I do go to them since I like being around other fat people, but to me it speaks of the fat people wanting to hide. We have nothing to hide.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 28, 2007)

Les Toil said:


> I'm appaulled that BBW are banned from an event that involves loud, drunken men with the IQs of a doorknob rating their body parts like cattle at a country fair!!!



YEAH You go Les - fat girls need emotional abuse too!!!!!!


----------



## Shosh (Sep 28, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I have long been as advocate of not *hiding* BBW events. Why do we have meals in private no-window rooms? Why are dances in the same kind of rooms? We have every right to be out amoung the thin people socializing and making our presence and money known.
> 
> I don't like segregated events, but I do go to them since I like being around other fat people, but to me it speaks of the fat people wanting to hide. We have nothing to hide.



Are you gonna enter as a contestant?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 28, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Are you gonna enter as a contestant?



If I had been there? If I could have gotten in HELL YES!! i HAVE A BIKINI.


----------



## BBW Northwest (Sep 28, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> We have every right to be out amoung the thin people socializing and making our presence and money known.
> 
> I don't like segregated events, but I do go to them since I like being around other fat people, but to me it speaks of the fat people wanting to hide. We have nothing to hide.


Sandie, I totally agree we have every right to be "among the thin people". But when our pursuit is to go out to dance, party and enjoy ourselves, why should we be forced into a confrontative and defensive role with the other patrons? I want to boogie, I don't want to have to risk getting in a fight with some idiot making a comment about my weight. Avoiding confrontation has nothing to do with "wanting to hide".

Obviously bars can't discriminate who they allow in their establishment based on race, gender, body size, etc. But how comfortable would the average black person feel if they were the only representative of their race in a bar? Or a lesbian at your average night club where guys are pursuing women? What's wrong with choosing to have your night out in a place where you are openly accepted and welcomed?

I enjoy plus-size events because I know my weight is not a factor in how I'm perceived. Suddenly I'm not looked at as "the fat guy", I'm the guy wearing the Hawaiian shirt and big smile. 

It would be nice if size was not a factor in interacting with other people in a social situation. But I'd rather enjoy the night and not have to have in the back of my head that someone on the dance floor might be whispering derogatory remarks about my weight.


----------



## LisaInNC (Sep 28, 2007)

I have been saying this FOREVER! Why do plus size people segregate themselves away from the rest of the world? I am all for infiltrating regular clubs. Who is with me!?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 29, 2007)

I've been over 300 lbs since I was in high school. All my girlfriends were skinny. If I wanted to go out I had to go with my skinny girlfriends to a bar full of skinny people. I never even gave it a second thought that I was the fat girl. Me and my best friend were out in a different bar every night. Occasionally some jerk would say something stupid. It never mattered to me. I was there to have fun. I was usually the only fat girl backstage hangin' with the local cover band. All the local bands knew us and never treated me badly. I never knew about segregated parties for fat people until my first NAAFA event. I don't like them. We are segregating ourselves - thin people aren't barring us from socializing with them.

But you can do as you please - that is up to you. I may go to BBW events because I like being around other fat people. But honestly here in Texas there are so many fat people out and about it's not a necessity to meet fat folk.

How come I was usually the only fat girl in any bar I was in? I know I wasn't the only fat girl in NJ?




BBW Northwest said:


> Sandie, I totally agree we have every right to be "among the thin people". But when our pursuit is to go out to dance, party and enjoy ourselves, why should we be forced into a confrontative and defensive role with the other patrons? I want to boogie, I don't want to have to risk getting in a fight with some idiot making a comment about my weight. Avoiding confrontation has nothing to do with "wanting to hide".
> 
> Obviously bars can't discriminate who they allow in their establishment based on race, gender, body size, etc. But how comfortable would the average black person feel if they were the only representative of their race in a bar? Or a lesbian at your average night club where guys are pursuing women? What's wrong with choosing to have your night out in a place where you are openly accepted and welcomed?
> 
> ...


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 29, 2007)

There seem to be three groups forming here: those in favor of segregated BBW events/clubs, those who feel we need to be more mainstream, and those who can embrace both concepts.

But the underlying theme is _getting out_ and _meeting people_. And no matter how you do that, the important thing is to mix with others.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey. I am not really in favour of segregating anything in life. I just thought that there may be the crude, loud ,Yobbo type guys at these events that may put bigger ladies down and I would never want to see that.For this reason I thought that it would be good to have these kind of events at a BBW club.

I have fat and skinny mates and I love em all. I guess that if we hide away we are telling society that we should be cut off fom the mainstream. It is confusing really.

Susannah


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Sep 30, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I have long been as advocate of not *hiding* BBW events. Why do we have meals in private no-window rooms? Why are dances in the same kind of rooms? We have every right to be out amoung the thin people socializing and making our presence and money known.
> 
> I don't like segregated events, but I do go to them since I like being around other fat people, but to me it speaks of the fat people wanting to hide. We have nothing to hide.



The BBW event that I frequent here is held in a nightclub with plenty of windows... 

I dont think that fat people that go to bbw events are trying to hide, if they wanted to hide they could just stay at home within their 4 walls. I think that most people that go to bbw clubs do so because they like being in an environment where they blend in. For some its about just starting to accept their body, understand that some people find them attractive and what better place to do that in than in a place where everyone else is fat too?

I've seen lots of people blossom while attending size acceptance events. I for one am glad that they are around.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 30, 2007)

There is nothing wrong with that. Please don't take my post as bitching. I would just prefer socializing with all kinds of people. But I still like to go to fat folks events to meet other fat people. Whatever I'll shut up now.




Ella Bella said:


> The BBW event that I frequent here is held in a nightclub with plenty of windows...
> 
> I dont think that fat people that go to bbw events are trying to hide, if they wanted to hide they could just stay at home within their 4 walls. I think that most people that go to bbw clubs do so because they like being in an environment where they blend in. For some its about just starting to accept their body, understand that some people find them attractive and what better place to do that in than in a place where everyone else is fat too?
> 
> I've seen lots of people blossom while attending size acceptance events. I for one am glad that they are around.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 30, 2007)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> If so-called "normal" people were exposed to more large people...



Hehe... Then maybe they'd gain immunity?


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 30, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> Hehe... Then maybe they'd gain immunity?


Hopefully, they'd gain tolerance. And perhaps a realization that human worth isn't measured by numbers on a scale.....


----------



## platinumpuzzy (Nov 4, 2007)

*Does it really matter if your "action" leads to waves or simply reaches out to one person? Not taking action when the situation concerns you is cowardly. Regardless of the outcome knowing that I did something and said something is satisfying to me. *


Zoom said:


> You call recording the event "taking action"? Unless you're Michael Moore and have a film deal with a big studio, or perhaps are a reporter for some TV news, your little "expose" isn't going to change anything or even stir up controversy.
> 
> All you really did was provide wank material for fatphobes and thinophiles.


----------



## platinumpuzzy (Nov 4, 2007)

*As for response to other posts, I wish that we could have our events mainstream unfortunately we are subject to ridicule and abuse that is the reason we hold our events privately in the first place. I wish that we could all just get along - in a perfect world we would but unfortunately our world is full of discrimination even amongst our own "large" community. Ideally, the reason for this video was the way they made even the smaller girls feel concious of their size and weight and how they displayed SIZE as their idea of sexiness. I know that here we are "size accepting" and that this is something we battle DAILY. Nothing more, nothing less. *


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Nov 4, 2007)

Why even categorize by body types?
There's no reason why bigger guys & gals shouldn't be out in so-called "normal clubs".
See, I'm a skinny guy myself. Should I, therefore, not be permitted entry to a BBW/BHM event?
I doubt that any club I go to in this area is going to prevent a BBW or BHM from entry based on their size. There's no need for any such segregation. Some loudmouth comments on your weight? Who gives a shit? It's one dick & their opinion! A club is a club, a night-out is a night-out!


----------



## wrestlingguy (Nov 4, 2007)

Maxx Awesome said:


> Why even categorize by body types?
> There's no reason why bigger guys & gals shouldn't be out in so-called "normal clubs".
> See, I'm a skinny guy myself. Should I, therefore, not be permitted entry to a BBW/BHM event?
> I doubt that any club I go to in this area is going to prevent a BBW or BHM from entry based on their size. There's no need for any such segregation. Some loudmouth comments on your weight? Who gives a shit? It's one dick & their opinion! A club is a club, a night-out is a night-out!



Maxx, it's usually not just ONE dick, it's a bunch, and it's also often many women.

See, when a bunch of fat guys go out to a club, the muscle guys don't ridicule & pass comments. Guys are like brothers...they might snicker a bit when a fat guy waddles by, but generally they share a kinship.

Not so true for women. Lots of guys will laugh as a BBW walks by, but the women are often more cruel. One of the reasons we started running mini bashes & events is because I got tired of seeing Carla go out with me, only to see her get upset because some shitheads made fun of her, or the skinniy girls would laugh & point while she was on the dance floor.

Since I'm quite vocal, and didn't want to chance doing more arguing than dancing, we thought it would be a good idea to have a place where fat people could enjoy themselves without all of the bullshit from the "normal" world.

The other thing......I'm assuming you are a FA. You wouldn't attend a BBW/BHM/FA event unless you were, wo why wouldn't you be permitted entry


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Nov 4, 2007)

Went grades 5 thru 12 in Jacksonville; It's a behavioral sink of evil. It desperately needs a Heavenly Bodies-type social club, but the atmosphere of oppression is still too intense. The paper mills lay down a smell like rotting death, which fits because the rest of the local employment is the Military- Industrial Complex.


----------



## Tina (Nov 4, 2007)

Let's look at it this way -- the way it is from a BBW's perspective, rather than that of a skinny guy, who is self-referring (and no offense, but I'm guessing you haven't had a fat girlfriend or wife to take out for the endless opportunities to be made fun of or at least looked at with scorn. You write as if you have no clue what it would be like from the other side of the fence.

First, going to a regular bar, just say, in my town, one might -- might -- find one closeted FA. This is pretty representative of my area, I don't know about yours. So already, the fat woman is going out with pretty almost much no chance of meeting a nice guy she will like.

Second, why would a BBW want to go to a bar for 'regulars' who are going to be attracted to thin women, when it's something where said thin women take their clothing off in one fashion or another, and therefore, the fat woman looks even fatter by comparison. 

And, what are her chances of meeting an FA there, where it's full of thin women 125 lbs or less?

It makes perfect sense to me to have get-togethers for people who can be at least somewhat certain that no one is going to try to humiliate them, or compare them to the half naked thin women around them.

I'm not a glutton for punishment. You would never find me at the event the OP referenced.


----------



## Friday (Nov 4, 2007)

I can see having special places and events where you can go and know that the people there are 'our people', but I would never rule out 'regular' places. Number one, that's what I have access to. Although there may be SA events in my area I don't know about I'm quite sure there was no such thing 25 years ago. Number two, I met my husband in a 'regular' bar even though he doesn't drink (we ended up on a dart team together). My husband is not an F(at) admirer, he's a F(emale) admirer and finds good in all sizes, shapes and colors. There _are_ men out there that are more interested in the person than the body and will find you attractive because of who you are inside, regardless of what size you may be. Now I know this isn't the norm. I know I got lucky. But I'm glad I didn't limit myself to a particular type/place or I would have missed a wonderful man.


----------



## Chimpi (Nov 4, 2007)

taetaegrrl said:


> I think the reasoning behind having events just for "BBWs" was to create a scene where those preferring that body type could easily find just what they wanted? Makes sense to me. I've been to my share of clubs having some kind of bikini or wet t-shirt contest .... and I've never seen any of them enforce a "weight limit". But my opinion is, they've got every right to run a contest with whatever limitations they want. I'm sure not gonna fight and complain to be a part of a crowd like that. I'm OBVIOUSLY not their body type they prefer - so why bother with 'em?



A friend of mine once went to one of this events (for plus sized people), and she was suggested at the front door that she might not have as much fun as the other women inside because she was not nearly as big as most of them. All though I am not sure when this was (I never got all the details), the Size / Fat Acceptance movement, in some instances, has a lot of growing up to do, as well. That being said, I have personally never been to a Big Beautiful Woman event anywhere. I can hardly wait.

Also, I think it is very important to remember that I am sure most people at these events feel comfortable in their own skin; or at least more so than at other events or clubs. I think that is an important detail when meeting other people that may or may not be attracted to you from the get go. The more comfortable you are in your own skin (and we must admit, physical appearance, mental projection, emotional peace, etc... all have to do with each other), the easier it will be to be yourself and connect with someone on a personal level.



BBW Northwest said:


> I enjoy plus-size events because I know my weight is not a factor in how I'm perceived. Suddenly I'm not looked at as "the fat guy", I'm the guy wearing the Hawaiian shirt and big smile.
> 
> It would be nice if size was not a factor in interacting with other people in a social situation. But I'd rather enjoy the night and not have to have in the back of my head that someone on the dance floor might be whispering derogatory remarks about my weight.



Precisely. I feel the same way.
All though, I never feel like "the fat guy". I'm always me, and I am lucky enough to have that mindset of myself.


----------



## Tina (Nov 4, 2007)

Friday, I see your bar as being the neighborhood "Norm!" kinda place. Most of the bars here are meet/meat markets, with loud bands and such. I haven't gone to one in decades and I don't miss it. The place you and D go to sounds like a comfy place to be. A place like that I wouldn't mind or think twice about. The other kind of place is all about externals and 'hooking up.' Then again, I personally wouldn't be comfortable in a BBW meet/meat market kinda place, either, so there ya go.  Even if I were single I wouldn't be interested in gettin' my groove on with some guy I don't know or have some feelings for.

All in all I agree with you, though, that one shouldn't limit oneself.


----------



## Friday (Nov 4, 2007)

Very true T. I did that 'meat/meet' market kind of place long, long ago and honestly, even if you're conventionally pretty they're depressing and bad for the soul. But I imagine you can stumble across that kind of vibe in any boy meets girl type of setting if it's allowed.

You would like 'da joint'. It's the only place I've ever felt comfortable walking into alone. Everyone's b-day is on the calendar and we all help each other. This isn't to say it's all sweetness and light, we are human and shit happens but generally the assholes change their tunes or move on quickly. Miss C (the owner) has no problem with booting people who are rude or like to cause trouble.


----------



## Tina (Nov 4, 2007)

And you can't beat the fried chicken, right?

I'd love to go there with you and D one day, honey. Would love it. I suck at darts, though.


----------



## Friday (Nov 4, 2007)

S'okay. The dart board got crowded out long ago but it was there when I needed it. :wubu:


----------



## Tina (Nov 4, 2007)

And thank goodness for both of you!


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Nov 6, 2007)

I have gone to some BBW and SSBBW events where I have felt out of place due to people thinking I was to skinney in some cases. I was around 260lbs then. In my head I was Fat but depending on where you go everyone may put you into a different catagory depending on taste. 
I have been in other places where I was told "wow such a pretty face.......you could be a model if the rest of you matched your face" everyone has their own version of beautiful I guess.

For myself I like to go out where I feel comfortable.I think there are many people who judge others very harshly . I look back I just chalk it up to they must be very insecure to judge someone, just to take some focus off themselves. Thats just me though.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 6, 2007)

Les Toil said:


> I'm appaulled that BBW are banned from an event that involves loud, drunken men with the IQs of a doorknob rating their body parts like cattle at a country fair!!!




Whooooooowhooooooo! Gawd, I LOVE Les Toil more and more!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Nov 6, 2007)

Tina said:


> Let's look at it this way -- the way it is from a BBW's perspective, rather than that of a skinny guy, who is self-referring (and no offense, but I'm guessing you haven't had a fat girlfriend or wife to take out for the endless opportunities to be made fun of or at least looked at with scorn. You write as if you have no clue what it would be like from the other side of the fence.


No offence taken, but you're wrong. I've had enough fat girlfriends & such to know what goes on. I've heard dickhead comments shouted from cars as I walked down the street with my girlfriends in the past, but that's another matter entirely. Difference may be that the girls I was with were confident enough that they could go out to a bar/club & know that they'd encounter a guy who just happened to like them. Factor in that there's NO BBW/BHM 'scene' in Ireland & it's either go out to a 'regular' bar or live as a hermit. The girls I was going out with were usually accompanied by a number of friends (of varying sizes) so perhaps that helped them. On numerous occasions, I'd nip off the the loo & come back only to be told "Peter, that fella was just hitting on me before you came back."

Perhaps I'm a little naieve about the situation & basing it on my own admittedly limited experience, but I really have nothing else to base it on, y'know?


----------



## Tina (Nov 6, 2007)

Maxx Awesome said:


> Perhaps I'm a little naieve about the situation & basing it on my own admittedly limited experience, but I really have nothing else to base it on, y'know?


Well then, why tell me I'm wrong, if your experience is so limited? How's about you're right from your perspective and I'm right from mine. I darned well know what I see and experience.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Nov 6, 2007)

Tina said:


> Well then, why tell me I'm wrong, if your experience is so limited? How's about you're right from your perspective and I'm right from mine. I darned well know what I see and experience.



Sorry, that came across more dickish than I intended. I was just saying that I have had girlfriends MUCH bigger than me in the past & I am aware of the kind of stick they get. That's what I was correcting you on. I apologize if I offended you.


----------



## Tina (Nov 6, 2007)

Apology accepted. You didn't offend me (takes more than that to offend me -- you'll have to work harder ), but more that I thought you came off rather snotty. But it's all good.


----------



## t3h_n00b (Nov 6, 2007)

To hell with segregation. Seperate will never be equal. I want to meet the bbw Rosa Parks. Maybe she (or he) can get this thing started.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 6, 2007)

t3h_n00b said:


> To hell with segregation. Seperate will never be equal. I want to meet the bbw Rosa Parks. Maybe she (or he) can get this thing started.



I recently made a mention of Parks. While she might wish for all, anything their hearts desire..I doubt she would put much energy in the whole judging women like cattle...thing..


----------



## t3h_n00b (Nov 6, 2007)

mossystate said:


> I recently made a mention of Parks. While she might wish for all, anything their hearts desire..I doubt she would put much energy in the whole judging women like cattle...thing..



true, but I wasn't really thinking about night clubs when I wrote that. I was thinking of society as a whole as related to the body.


----------

